

Erlang/OTP, Manning beta book  - gtani
http://www.manning.com/logan/
this might be an early beta, sofcover release will be feb 09.<p>authors: Martin Logan, Eric Merritt, Richard Carlsson, and Robert Calco
======
Shooter
It looks promising...

I wrote the authors and asked them to reconsider the Silverlight chapter,
though. I think focusing on Flash/Flex integration (or even something else
entirely) would be much more useful to the community. Silverlight has very
little traction, and Flash/Flex have better platform and open-source support.
Silverlight integration would be a wasted chapter for many, I think.

~~~
evgen
It appears to me that the entirety of section 3 has very little to do with
OTP. What would have been far more useful would be chapters on debugging,
distel, more digging into the hidden corners of OTP, and a chapter or two
dedicated to mnesia. Too bad, but at least there are two other erlang books
coming out in the next six months or so...

~~~
Shooter
I tend to agree, although I didn't want to jump to too many conclusions just
based on chapter titles. A chapter with Silverlight in the title is a dead
giveaway, though ;-)

Is anyone writing a book just on Mnesia/DB integration?

------
gtani
actually only a couple chapters, right now

[http://patricklogan.blogspot.com/2008/08/concurrent-
programm...](http://patricklogan.blogspot.com/2008/08/concurrent-programming-
with-erlang-otp.html)

